# Anyone doing the Giro di Peninsula?



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am visiting the area, and am thinking of doing the 100k or 100 mile. I would love to go for a ride in my "old stomping grounds," and if the ride is well organized, so much the better.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll be doing it for the first time. Any info on the route? (huge hills with screaming descents?)


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Just what's on their website. Sounds like the 100 miler must have a couple of good descents from Skyline, though.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm doing the 100 miles. On Saturday I went up Old La Honda and Tunitas Creek which apparently is the route the 100 miles will take. This is the info that I got recently about the routes:

GENERAL RIDE DESCRIPTION (SUBJECT TO CHANGE DUE TO ROAD WORK) - ROUTE MAPS ARE NOT AVAILABLE BEFORE THE RIDE

All routes start at Bay Meadows in San Mateo. All but the 30KEZ (Bay Route) ride up to the Sawyer Camp trail, then follow the Crystal Springs reservoir south to Edgewood Rd:

30 K: Load up on carbs at the Edgewood Rest Stop, U-turn and return to Bay Meadows.

70 K: Continue south, follow the scenic "Loop" through Portola Valley. Rest and refresh at the Portola Valley Fire Department. Follow Alpine Rd to the edge of the Stanford campus (golf course) and start to work your way back north. Climb Sand Hill road, and turn north on Whiskey Hill and Canada Road will take you towards Bay Meadows.

100 K: Continue South through Portola Valley, Arastradero Road will wind you into Palo Alto where you will climb a couple miles up Page Mill Road. Then stop at the Palo Alto rest stop for more goodies. From there you will work your way back to Bay Meadows

100 Mile: Continue south to Woodside, climb Old La Honda Rd to Skyline Blvd., drop down the west side (Hwy 84) to San Gregorio. Rest at the general store in San Gregorio, load up on carbs and drink. Then begin your ascent back to Skyline via Tunitas Creek Rd. Descent the east side (Kings Mountain Rd) back into Woodside, pick up the 100 K course as they head south to Palo Alto, Page Mill Road, and ride home with them.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Looks like the 100 mile route is the only one that gets away from the valley traffic. OLH is an OK climb, but the backside down to the ocean is somewhat bumpy this year. Tunitas is a fantastic fantastic climb and Kings is a nice descent if you're careful about gravel in the corners.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It's been a few years since I left the Bay Area, but I DO remember Kings being a tricky descent. I seem to remember almost tumbling over the edge of the road on a decreasing radius turn. I prefered going up Kings or OLH and down Page Mill.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

johnny99 said:


> Looks like the 100 mile route is the only one that gets away from the valley traffic. OLH is an OK climb, but the backside down to the ocean is somewhat bumpy this year. Tunitas is a fantastic fantastic climb and Kings is a nice descent if you're careful about gravel in the corners.


We did the West OLH this past weekend...the overcast left a lot of dew in the corners. Also, I think Caltrans or the county must have done some patching because a couple of spots still had some loose asphalt. So, be careful on the ride and don't get too crazy on West OLH!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

dlbcx said:


> We did the West OLH this past weekend...the overcast left a lot of dew in the corners. Also, I think Caltrans or the county must have done some patching because a couple of spots still had some loose asphalt. So, be careful on the ride and don't get too crazy on West OLH!


West OLH is too narrow to go crazy on anyway. Much of the road is only 1 to 1.5 lanes wide for 2-way traffic and you really do not want to suprise on-coming traffic when going around the (many) blind turns.


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

I beg to differ: descending Kings is way nicer than going down Page Mill. Less drivers, smoother pavement, shorter distance. Just don't get too close to the side (if you are going the speed limit you can just hang in the middle of the lane, even better) and follow the switchbacks with your body, leaning rather than turning your wheel. 
Unfortunately any westbound descent from Skyline to the ocean (except for 92W) is bumpy and torn up...yuck...but worth it!


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Oh, but I don't think I'm doing it b/c Pescy is the same day (I'm pretty sure).


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I think both Page Mill and Kings Mountain are nice descents if you know the corners. Page Mill is open to the sun and only has a handfull of sharp hairpins, so you can generally see what you're getting in to. The middle part of Page Mill was repaved last year, so it is not bad once you get below Montebello. Kings is mostly shaded and gets pretty dark below Huddart Park (where the sharpest turns are), so gravel and leaves can be hard to see. Just be careful with either one, especially if you are not familiar with the roads.

Yes, Tunitas (west of Kings Mountain) is a terrible descent: dark, narrow, bumpy, and often damp and slippery. I would rather go down Hwy 92.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

MayGirl said:


> Oh, but I don't think I'm doing it b/c Pescy is the same day (I'm pretty sure).


Arrrrghhh... I love Pirates and marinara.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

They fixed the pavement on W84 a month or so ago.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

So how did everyone do? The ride went well for me except for climbing up Page Mill which was disgustingly hot. I could feel the heat radiating off the road. I started at 6:30am and finished around 4pm. My average speed was 13.1mph. Ride time was 7h 49mins. And my times up the Old La Honda was 27 mins 44 secs and Tunitas Creek was 52 mins 45 secs.

Does anyone know what road race was happening on La Honda?


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

This one?
http://www.altovelo.org/rr06/Pescadero2006Results.html


----------

